# Snowy had major wetness this morning - is this normal?



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Snowy isn't due until approximately 3/18 but when we checked her ligaments today, they seemed fairly loose. We can almost touch our fingers but I am not sure I am doing it right. She also has a clear discharge, not gushing, just dripping.

Do you think she's getting close? When you check for ligaments, I know it's near the tailhead, would this make her tail shoot up if I am in the correct spot? I've looked at the pictures and I think I'm getting the right spot. I know that a few days ago, you couldn't touch and her tail didn't really do anything.

Thanks for your help!

Snowy's hoo hoo (my daughter took the pic, my son refuses to take a pic of a hoo hoo)










Daisy's hoo hoo (I'm not even sure if she is pregnant)


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy...(Added pics)*

Daisy -










Snowy - her udder also seemed to get tighter against her body.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy...(Added pics)*

Hi

the ling are right on either side of the tail, in Daisy's pic you got it, in Snowy's, you're too far up. 

they both look pregnant


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy...(Added pics)*

Snow's udder -










better shot of hoo hoo










I actually did check the same area on Snow for her ligaments as Daisy, there is just about nothing. I was just holding her to try and get pic


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy...(Added pics)*

yep, she looks to be right on track, i'd say 147 ??


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy...(Added pics)*

Really? It could be, the woman we took them to wasn't exactly sure.

Here's Daisy -



















They were both bred within a few days of each other by different bucks. Does it look like they are getting closer? The reason I ask is because we haven't moved into the house yet. Should we run home, get our dogs and sleeping gear and spend the night?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy...(Added pics)*

they dont look ready to kid tonight if thats what you are asking


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy...(Added pics)*

Their udders aren't quite there yet, wait until they balloon and the teats stick outwards ( strutting) the ligs will be totally gone, and their behavior will be different


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy...(Added pics)*

Thanks. We had a plan of being in the house before March, but have had a few set backs. My son's girlfriend gave birth to our beautiful Isabella (3 months prematurely). My oldest son has a pyscho girlfriend who up and disappeared for a spell and then just did it again, but this time left the the 18 month old. Can you say drama?

So, I will tell hubby that he might actually be able to get the water on in the house as long as he hurries.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy...(Added pics)*

We got out here nice and early this morning. No babies yet. Snowy does seem to be extremely mellow today. Very picky with her food which is not like her at all. She did eat some hay but wanted to be hand fed. My husband was petting her head and she had what was a few arches like maybe contractions. I wonder if we are getting closer or if I am reading things into it because I am so anxious....


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy...(Added pics)*

I had my son check her when he came home from school. She is spending her time in a corner and he noticed she looks "spaced out" in her eyes, that there is a more dramatic angle in her back area near the tail and when we look at her rear legs and Daisy's rear legs, her legs are straighter.

I think we will spend the night out here just in case. This is her first time, as well as ours so I would rather be safe then sorry. We have the boy out bringing in a load of fire wood and when his sister gets out of school, we will head into get the pups and stuff. I'll get my camera and make sure to get better pics of her.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy...New pics added, please look at!*

Ok, Snowy has been real weird today, so we are spending the night out here and will be here until the girls kid. My poor little bostons are all curled up on our "Goodwill" couch shivering. Oh well, they will get over it.

Here is Snowy from behind tonight. Her udder has definitely changed and her hind end is more angled down.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy.-New pics - her udder seems to be bigger*

looks like she's getting there


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy.-New pics - her udder seems to be bigger*

We are sleeping out here tonight. I bet since we are staying, she won't be ready until next week.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy.-New pics - her udder seems to be bigger*

She looks really close...but it is so hard to try and guess the "when" :wink:

She'll go when you are busy with something else, it's part of the Does Code of Honor


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy.-New pics - her udder seems to be bigger*

Oh I hope not. I read that code, it was super funny! The good thing is that Snowy doesn't have the bell, Daisy does. Maybe that is why Daisy has looked pregnant one day, then she wasn't - then she was....


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Day 140 for Snowy.-New pics - her udder seems to be bigger*

We checked on her all night. At around 7am, we checked and her tail and the straw was soaked. We keep checking, but nothing more. Is this normal??


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

maybe it is where she pee'd?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Was it sticky? Was she laying down, when you checked?


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

It was sticky. She is up and moving around and eating a bit. She will lay down on her side, and then stretch all out - possibly contraction? She still has discharge, it's clear.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

What day is she on today? I had a Lamancha doe who would 'lose water' while laying down about a day or less before actually going into labor . . . 
clear discharge? is it a long string?
I think babies soon.  :leap:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Clear discharge, not a string of slime, right now she has drips but she is doing the "stretches".


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sounds like shes getting close


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

stretching and discharge is normal as they get closer - probably will kid before noon tomorrow


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

We are waiting on our 2nd doe to kid out anyday now nice to know I am not the only one freakin out onder:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Ugh, we checked on her every couple of hours last night. Nothing. Since this is our first time and her first time, we want to be sure we are out there. We are also taking the kids as soon as they are born to bottle feed, as we were told this would help her udders.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

help her udder in what respect -- is there an issue with it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is getting close... :greengrin: 

by helping her udder by pulling her kids...I am confused....it will help her udder and create adequate milk for her babies... by the stimulation of her kids nursing.... :?


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

She's my daughter's show goat, and we were told by her breeder and several people at the state fair that we should not let the kids nurse. To try and ensure that she will have good udder structure and teats. They told us that when the kids nurse, they sometimes can cause damage to the udder. Is this right or wrong? If I don't have to bottle feed, I won't be sad about it. So, the kids won't damage the udders or teats? It would make our lives sooooo much easier if we don't have to bottle feed :leap: :leap: .


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe because the kids can be rough when nursing...over time they break down the attachments? :whatgoat: You do have to watch and make sure your doe stays even, sometimes kids will only nurse one side.

If you want to raise your kids on CAE prevention, then you will have to pull them anyways. Good luck...she's sounding close!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

when kids are young ..they aren't to rough ...it is when they begin to grow ...that they bump her udder with more force....if there is only 2 kids...damage is next to none........If there is only one... then you have to teach the kid to both teats and watch the udder close... to make sure ..she is not to tight/uneven..... If there are 3 or more... damage is more likely to occur ..especially when... a doe only has 1x1 teats.... the kids will fight over the teats and damage may happen ...with the teeth cuting into the teat... But it is your decision on what you want to do..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

personally I'd never pull kids, too much stress. but they'll need their colostrum either way


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I show and I leave the kids on mom 

just make sure that they are nursing evenly off both sides


----------

